# Who actually lifts on ukm? AM verification



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Who lifts?*​
*Do you lift?*

Yes12888.89%No1611.11%


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm curious who actually lifts on here because I suspect there's about 20% of active posters who actually do, the rest is just here for cock or @anna1 journal pics or blast gear recreationally.

Poll is public so anyone who says yes and has no pics is getting called out to foooook :lol:

To be AM verified I need to have knowledge/proof that you lift. List below will be updated as and when I can :thumbup1:

AM verified members:

@4NT5
@Abc987
@AnabolicGyno
@AncientOldBloke
@adam28
@anna1
@Ares
@babyarm
@barksie
@bornagod
@BLUE(UK)
@CG88
@Chelsea
@Cypionate
@D 4 Damage
@Damo1980
@DappaDonDave
@Deltz123
@Devil
@dtmiscool
@Dr Gearhead
@Eddias
@Fadi
@Floydy
@Flubs
@Frandeman
@Frost_uk
@gamingcrook
@gman99
@Haunted_Sausage
@Heavyassweights
@Henda83
@Huntingground
@herc
@iamyou
@invisiblekid
@ironman1985bcn
@Jack of blades
@Jakemaguire
@Jordan08
@jjtreml
@Keeks
@lewdylewd
@Lifesizepenguin
@Matt6210
@Mayzini
@Mingster
@mal
@MBR
@nWo
@Oioi
@PanamaPower
@Pancake'
@Phil6
@Plate1
@Pscarb
@Sasnak
@sean m
@sjacks
@superdrol
@swole troll
@Slagface
@Sparkey
@Stephen9069
@SwoleTip
@The Warrior
@The-Real-Deal
@TinTin10
@Tomahawk
@UK2USA


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I said yes. Legs in avi. They look a bit better now but that will do.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I said yes. Legs in avi. They look a bit better now but that will do.


 Looking good - I think that's the first pic I've ever seen relating to you :thumbup1:


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

lift, natty, diet is in dire need of sorting as have been far too lenient over the last few months and have gained unneeded fat.

will be lean enough by Summer though.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Kill Kcal said:


> lift, natty, diet is in dire need of sorting as have been far too lenient over the last few months and have gained unneeded fat.
> 
> will be lean enough by Summer though.


 Summer cuts are the best, it's a true reflection of how much progress you've really made when you get rid of the bloat etc.


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Training is about the only thing bodybuilding related I partake in, diet is atrocious live off crisps and fry ups, only train as I like it and it my only hobby


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I lift. I don't take it particularly seriously, as you can see. Picture taken just now.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

I train, but no where near as often as I used to. Like Henda, I do it because I enjoy it and I need to keep a bit of size on to look decent, I'm 6'5 if I didn't train I look like a beanpole. I used to box at 13st but looked very stringy.

My diet is s**t, always has been, genuinely struggle to eat well for more than a day at a time, no doubt it holds me back but I don't have the will power to improve it. I also take moderate amounts of gear, if I didn't I would struggle to have the motivation to lift weights. Flame away


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Yes lift, deadlifted 220kg today at around 83kg, not a PB by any means but I can see myself potentially getting back to full strength in several weeks so happy days

Will post a video next week if I get called out ha


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

I sometimes sit around the showers in a towel, aggressively drying my ball sack with one leg cocked on the bench.

Weights are meh.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

i try my best to lift but yes i look at @anna1bum to


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

I've been lifting for 5 years, juicing for 2 years. Built myself a decent body imo. Right now I weigh in @230 lbs, with about 13%bf. I don't have any pictures to show tho, can't be arsed to take one either.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I train, but no where near as often as I used to. Like Henda, I do it because I enjoy it and I need to keep a bit of size on to look decent, I'm 6'5 if I didn't train I look like a beanpole. I used to box at 13st but looked very stringy.
> 
> My diet is s**t, always has been, genuinely struggle to eat well for more than a day at a time, no doubt it holds me back but I don't have the will power to improve it. I also take moderate amounts of gear, if I didn't I would struggle to have the motivation to lift weights. Flame away


 Same motivation wise i couldn't do it natty, I respect people like @The-Real-Deal who manage it.


----------



## Shaun_1984 (Feb 23, 2017)

I've been lifting 18 months, I'm an ex fatty.

I'm willing to bet I'm the most out of shape and in-experienced person on here, but I'm a fast learner, and I'm loving the lifestyle.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Shaun_1984 said:


> I've been lifting 18 months, I'm an ex fatty.
> 
> I'm willing to bet I'm the most out of shape and in-experienced person on here, but I'm a fast learner, and I'm loving the lifestyle.
> 
> View attachment 152875


 bet u look better than me


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

i just powerwank


----------



## Shaun_1984 (Feb 23, 2017)

gamingcrook said:


> bet u look better than me


 Nah, honestly, still got a bit of a belly that I cannot shift, or maybe I'm just not disciplined enough lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

The lifting part I can do. I'm just the laziest dieter ever. I don't wanna do it, I just wanna eat what I want. So I eat somewhere between 3500-4000 calories a day, most of my protein comes from one big shake I make up in the morning and drink throughout the day and I haven't counted a carb or fat in my life, just eat what I fancy at the time and make sure it's about 500 calories and I'm eating enough meals per day (I at least try to make an effort not to fill it with s**t, though, and try and get my fruits and veggies in). Then when it comes to cutting I just drop the calories down to 3000 and let DNP do all the hard work. I'd probably quit bodybuilding if I had to stick to the chicken, rice and broccoli diets that some of these YouTube and Instagram people stick to, f**k that. Just as well for me that what I'm doing is working. I thoroughly enjoy laughing in the face of those who say protein powders aren't as good as "real food" :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

nWo said:


> The lifting part I can do. I'm just the laziest dieter ever. I don't wanna do it, I just wanna eat what I want. So I eat somewhere between 3500-4000 calories a day, most of my protein comes from one big shake I make up in the morning and drink throughout the day and I haven't counted a carb or fat in my life, just eat what I fancy at the time and make sure it's about 500 calories and I'm eating enough meals per day. Then when it comes to cutting I just drop the calories down to 3000 and let DNP do all the hard work. I'd probably quit bodybuilding if I had to stick to the chicken, rice and broccoli diets that some of these YouTube and Instagram people stick to, f**k that. Just as well for me that what I'm doing is working. I thoroughly enjoy laughing in the face of those who say protein powders aren't as good as "real food" :lol:


 Haha yeah my cutting diet is mainly whey protein for protein macros and make rest cals up with whatever.

I stick to t3 for fat loss though, wouldn't use dnp. Family member was hospitalised with it after 5 days.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Definitely lift and try to diet lol sweet tooth is a killer.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> Definitely lift and try to diet lol sweet tooth is a killer.


 Your cut seems to be going well so far buddy.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Not me


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

nWo said:


> The lifting part I can do. I'm just the laziest dieter ever. I don't wanna do it, I just wanna eat what I want. So I eat somewhere between 3500-4000 calories a day, most of my protein comes from one big shake I make up in the morning and drink throughout the day and I haven't counted a carb or fat in my life, just eat what I fancy at the time and make sure it's about 500 calories and I'm eating enough meals per day (I at least try to make an effort not to fill it with s**t, though, and try and get my fruits and veggies in). Then when it comes to cutting I just drop the calories down to 3000 and let DNP do all the hard work. I'd probably quit bodybuilding if I had to stick to the chicken, rice and broccoli diets that some of these YouTube and Instagram people stick to, f**k that. Just as well for me that what I'm doing is working. I thoroughly enjoy laughing in the face of those who say protein powders aren't as good as "real food" :lol:


 It's funny you say that about the chicken and rice because it's all I've ate for the past 3 years 7 days a week. I have one cheat day and it's on a saturday when I can eat what ever i wish... Gives me something to look forward to, and keeps me going. lol. I can confirm it's bloody hard some times.But in the end my love for the gains overpowers.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Your cut seems to be going well so far buddy.


 yeah its not going to bad mate struggled once or twice with cravings but just made sure I upped my calories slightly


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Was trying to break that 20st Mark before my cut but didn't quite make so my heaviest so far 19.10st. Looking forward to this cut now :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

babyarm said:


> Was trying to break that 20st Mark before my cut but didn't quite make so my heaviest so far 19.10st. Looking forward to this cut now :thumb


 I still haven't hit 15 stone bastard tren last year stopped me half a pound short and could I fvck gain that extra half pound.

I was fat asf though chasing scales isn't good haha


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> I still haven't hit 15 stone bastard tren last year stopped me half a pound short and could I fvck gain that extra half pound.
> 
> I was fat asf though chasing scales isn't good haha


 Maybe deca would be better if you struggle to bulk on tren


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Lowkii said:


> It's funny you say that about the chicken and rice because it's all I've ate for the past 3 years 7 days a week. I have one cheat day and it's on a saturday when I can eat what ever i wish... Gives me something to look forward to, and keeps me going. lol. I can confirm it's bloody hard some times.But in the end my love for the gains overpowers.


 What's the reason for doing it, though?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

babyarm said:


> Maybe deca would be better if you struggle to bulk on tren


 I tried deca in my last log mad lean gains gained about 14 pounds in 11 weeks kept around 7 after losing glycogen and oral aid etc but I can't sleep on deca unlike tren.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> stick to t3 for fat loss though, wouldn't use dnp. Family member was hospitalised with it after 5 days.


 Ouch. Do you know how much they were taking?


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

i remember a quote from a video

its not about how much u can lift,

its about how much u look like u can lift


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

nWo said:


> Ouch. Do you know how much they were taking?


 125mg from d hacks this was a few years ago, 5 days almost did them in.

I gave them the dose each day so they weren't popping them like sweets and ended up in hospital - mad skin rash, very lethargic, couldn't sleep, had bloods done and liver function was massively off.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Lowkii said:


> It's funny you say that about the chicken and rice because it's all I've ate for the past 3 years 7 days a week. I have one cheat day and it's on a saturday when I can eat what ever i wish... Gives me something to look forward to, and keeps me going. lol. I can confirm it's bloody hard some times.But in the end my love for the gains overpowers.


 !  good man i've literally been doing the same 2 meals a day chicken and rice but not for as long as u  i quite like it and it keeps me on track i just spice it up with different sauces  I have not yet got a cheat meal routine going yet, i kinda just want to eat a pizza at the end of a day , but last time i bought pizza i made it unedible


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> 125mg from d hacks this was a few years ago, 5 days almost did them in.
> 
> I gave them the dose each day so they weren't popping them like sweets and ended up in hospital - mad skin rash, very lethargic, couldn't sleep, had bloods done and liver function was massively off.


 Weird that, never heard of DNP causing liver problems, in fact trials suggest it has no detrimental effect on the liver and kidneys and it's currently being researched as a treatment for fatty liver disease. Always best to get yourself checked out before taking anything though, if you've got an underlying problem there's no telling how you can be affected by things.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Everybody knows I lift ...stuff off the floor.

and my cut is going really well .. not really :whistling:

just ended a business meeting and I had a bottle by myself . Have no idea what was agreed . Haha

x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

nWo said:


> Weird that, never heard of DNP causing liver problems, in fact trials suggest it has no detrimental effect on the liver and kidneys and it's currently being researched as a treatment for fatty liver disease. Always best to get yourself checked out before taking anything though, if you've got an underlying problem there's no telling how you can be affected by things.


 It wasn't funny but couldn't help but laugh walking on the ward seeing the poor fvcker with a special string/cloth suite on head to toe getting creams applied, sick of their life watching some shite on tv :lol:


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

nWo said:


> What's the reason for doing it, though?


 I only have once a day. It's really just trying to keep my diet as clean as I can. That's it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Everybody knows I lift ...stuff off the floor.
> 
> and my cut is going really well .. not really :whistling:
> 
> ...


 Where's my feet pics hunny x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Where's my feet pics hunny x


 Searching database....

here you go 

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Searching database....
> 
> here you go
> 
> ...


 Outta likes will add to wank bank.

Serious


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Lowkii said:


> I only have once a day. It's really just trying to keep my diet as clean as I can. That's it.


 So you just eat chicken and rice once a day and you're more flexible otherwise?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

nWo said:


> The lifting part I can do. I'm just the laziest dieter ever. I don't wanna do it, I just wanna eat what I want. So I eat somewhere between 3500-4000 calories a day, most of my protein comes from one big shake I make up in the morning and drink throughout the day and I haven't counted a carb or fat in my life, just eat what I fancy at the time and make sure it's about 500 calories and I'm eating enough meals per day (I at least try to make an effort not to fill it with s**t, though, and try and get my fruits and veggies in). Then when it comes to cutting I just drop the calories down to 3000 and let DNP do all the hard work. I'd probably quit bodybuilding if I had to stick to the chicken, rice and broccoli diets that some of these YouTube and Instagram people stick to, f**k that. Just as well for me that what I'm doing is working. I thoroughly enjoy laughing in the face of those who say protein powders aren't as good as "real food" :lol:


 I bet the dregs on that shake at the end of the day is a bit grim. Thought you were well into diet aswell


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Everybody knows I lift ...stuff off the floor.
> 
> and my cut is going really well .. not really :whistling:
> 
> ...


 Seriously who takes your pictures and why does he get such a kick out of them being posted on here


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Searching database....
> 
> here you go
> 
> ...


 Anddddd I'm hard


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

jake87 said:


> Seriously who takes your pictures and why does he get such a kick out of them being posted on here


 I take videos and I have no idea why I post here :lol:

x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Flubs said:


> I said yes. Legs in avi. They look a bit better now but that will do.


 Where's your legs gone Flubs?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't even lift.

Yes, it's and avengers phone case, superheroes are cool.

Yes, it's a Slazenger bottle, the key wrist bands fit perfect around it so I don't look a cvnt with it on my wrist!

Yes, I am a real person!

and yes, my tattoos are s**t! But they're mine!


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> I don't even lift.
> 
> Yes, it's and avengers phone case, superheroes are cool.
> 
> ...


 No so dapper there Dave......


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> I don't even lift.
> 
> Yes, it's and avengers phone case, superheroes are cool.
> 
> ...


 Didn't you start a journal mate? Part of the PPL crew.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Tomahawk said:


> OP wants pictures for his wank bank.
> 
> Here ya go mate. Somewhat out of shape but Im getting there...
> 
> View attachment 152885


 Not bad buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I think it's easy to tell by posts, who does, who has been at it for many years and who is going through a phase to look good . I'd say I have been lifting about 75% of the time for 25 years. I never have been particularly strong but wonder how much actual tonnage I have lifted over the decades.

When I think about the thousands of hours I have spent in the gym I start thinking I should have spent those hours improving myself, like learning a language, etc. Then again look at the general population. They spend more time sitting in front of the TV stuffing crisps into their fat faces.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Didn't you start a journal mate? Part of the PPL crew.


 Indeed. Making progress, 110kg squat today. It's naff all but looks impressive when all the other gym goers are making 90kg.

God bless those Chinese students!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

TinTin10 said:


> No so dapper there Dave......


 You telling me Sinner Attire Longline T shirt and Pursue fitness shorts aren't cool?

I had no idea!


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

I lift, but mostly on here to imagine the things I would do to @anna1 whenever she uploads a new pic


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Into 3rd week of starting back lifting, weak as fcuk and look like sh1t


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

safc49 said:


> Into 3rd week of starting back lifting, weak as fcuk and look like sh1t


 You need to lift with your knees, not your back! Manual Handling 101.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

safc49 said:


> Into 3rd week of starting back lifting, weak as fcuk and look like sh1t


 You knocked the booze on the head yet buddy?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

jake87 said:


> I bet the dregs on that shake at the end of the day is a bit grim. Thought you were well into diet aswell


 I just mix it up in a blender and put the blender jugg in the fridge. Then give it a whizz on the blender each time before I pour it out. Some flavours actually taste nicer the longer they're left to soak :thumbup1:

Life's too short and there's too much good food to eat all that boring s**t all day every day, for me. Don't get me wrong, as I said I don't fill my diet with s**t and I make an effort to get my 5 a day, but I'm definitely a flexible eater. As long as the calories are in the right place and you're getting enough protein out of them, that's where your results are gonna come from.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

nWo said:


> I just mix it up in a blender and put the blender jugg in the fridge. Then give it a whizz on the blender each time before I pour it out. Some flavours actually taste nicer the longer they're left to soak :thumbup1:
> 
> Life's too short and there's too much good food to eat all that boring s**t all day every day, for me. Don't get me wrong, as I said I don't fill my diet with s**t and I make an effort to get my 5 a day, but I'm definitely a flexible eater. As long as the calories are in the right place and you're getting enough protein out of them, that's where your results are gonna come from.


 I agree and I'm blessed to have a fast metabolism, add tren ect to the equation and it's very hard to get fat asf unless you're seriously trying to.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> You telling me Sinner Attire Longline T shirt and Pursue fitness shorts aren't cool?
> 
> I had no idea!


 Spiderman: 'Everybody gets one'


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Everybody knows I lift ...stuff off the floor.
> 
> and my cut is going really well .. not really :whistling:
> 
> ...


 Fkin ell lol.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

AestheticManlet said:


> You knocked the booze on the head yet buddy?


 Cut down for a brave while but last 2 months been drinking too much again but at least I now know for sure I can cut down. Its just any excuse for a beer


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Thought about getting back into it. But then i think of what reasons. And can't think of one why i would even bother.

So I'm happy to sit with my bottle of brandy most nights and watch tv shows. When I've closed the workshop up for the night that is


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Voted yes. Pic from a day or so ago. Getting fluffy now though. To lazy to cut.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I lift consistently, eat a decent diet and look like I lift.

Diet wouldn't change much if I didn't train, just smaller portions.

One piece of advice would be STRETCH

on a not so serious note @anna1 post up a pic with your thong pulled high and facing the front. Cheers mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

andysutils said:


> Thought about getting back into it. But then i think of what reasons. And can't think of one why i would even bother.
> 
> So I'm happy to sit with my bottle of brandy most nights and watch tv shows. When I've closed the workshop up for the night that is


 Each to their own.

Its a vicious circle but I enjoy the results at least, I just don't enjoy lifting anymore may never enjoy it again.

Truth be told I enjoyed it a lot more when I started out and looked like s**t and natty also, go figure :confused1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Voted yes. Pic from a day or so ago. Getting fluffy now though. To lazy to cut.
> View attachment 152895


 The fluffyness isn't nice is it, I tend to go the same crusing after cut, very depressing indeed.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Each to their own.
> 
> Its a vicious circle but I enjoy the results at least, I just don't enjoy lifting anymore may never enjoy it again.
> 
> Truth be told I enjoyed it a lot more when I started out and looked like s**t and natty also, go figure :confused1:


 Join a gym and use diff equipment

change it up mate, you lift in a dungeon solo


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Where's your legs gone [Redacted]?


 Back under the seven veils, under the iron blanket, under the invisibility cloak of the sacred stay under wraps club.......

imagine 2 pork sosages wrapped in cling film..... :lol: ..


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Join a gym and use diff equipment
> 
> change it up mate, you lift in a dungeon solo


 That's true but I don't think adding a few different exercises will make much difference, the main lifts are far superior and I'd still do them in a gym.

Plus I absolutely hate people and socialising. Women would probably get rape stares and lose my focus as well :lol:


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

I can't take longer than a week of without feeling like s**t I know it's just a mental thing but I've always been the same. I've been training the last few weeks with a broken foot and was still going to the gym doing what I could when I broke my ribs


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> The fluffyness isn't nice is it, I tend to go the same crusing after cut, very depressing indeed.


 I wish we could all stay lean year round and gain muscle without any added fat gain.

Truth be told I eat more s**t than I should when I'm gaining weight. Only time I really dial my diet in is when I cut down. The rest of the year I wing it. Eat whatever I fancy as long as I'm gaining weight slowly.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Truth be told I enjoyed it a lot more when I started out and looked like s**t and natty also, go figure :confused1:


 Same here. Couldn't wait to get in the gym most nights. But Id most likely never get back to where i was not long before i stopped training.

I went a few week ago to the gym twice and could only squat about 30kg lol. So took the hint.

Oh and i can't stand people either


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> I wish we could all stay lean year round and gain muscle without any added fat gain.
> 
> Truth be told I eat more s**t than I should when I'm gaining weight. Only time I really dial my diet in is when I cut down. The rest of the year I wing it. Eat whatever I fancy as long as I'm gaining weight slowly.


 No point being super strict, if you notice it's the people who are super strict 24/7 that usually look worse than the people who are flexible with diet.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jonk891 said:


> I can't take longer than a week of without feeling like s**t I know it's just a mental thing but I've always been the same. I've been training the last few weeks with a broken foot and was still going to the gym doing what I could when I broke my ribs


 This is also me but I still don't enjoy lifting haha. Longest I've took off is a week and that's for a holiday.


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> This is also me but I still don't enjoy lifting haha. Longest I've took off is a week and that's for a holiday.


 I don't enjoy lifting either but it's because of little injuries that never seem to go. I know that I should take a good month of but can't ill end up on prozac lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lift? Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I've weight trained regularly and reliably since I was 14 and I'm now 56. To me it's just been a habit. I'd love to be able to say that evidence of those 42 years of training is plainly visible. But I'd be lying. I'll probably stick at it until I snuff it though. I've left a note to make sure they get me a coffin a few sizes bigger than I really need.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm curious who actually lifts on here because I suspect there's about 20% of active posters who actually do, the rest is just here for cock or @anna1 journal pics or blast gear recreationally.
> 
> Poll is public so anyone who says yes and has no pics is getting called out to foooook :lol:


 I just talk about it.

All about the mind gym!


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Lift often but nothing heavy.(would if I could ).

52 years old.

70kg.

Bench bodyweight 70kg 5x5

Dead 2x body 140kg 5x5

Squat 1.5body 105kg 10 x 5

Obviously natty. But getting temped.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been back lifting since 20/10/2017 and obviously lift because I ain't got the brains to do anything else. Think Neanderthal/silverback type human and you'll be almost right in what I look like.

I lift for Fun. Earlier I went to the gym late as I'd felt tired all day and still felt tired when I got there.

So I did;

Hack squats working up to 220kg

Seated calf raises up to 80kg(can't fit anymore on but most people will use 40kg or so).

Standing calf raises up to 150kg.

Back squats(first time in years) up to 200kg.

By this stage I was in the zone, so decided to hit arms;

EZ Lying tricep extensions 55kg for higher reps(around 20 although as the sets wore on it was down to 13)

Standing Overhead single arm dumbbell extensions worked up to 22kg.

Tricep press downs(first time in years) worked up to 100kg for 8reps or so.

Dumbell curls working up to the 30kg's per dumbbell(have to go easy on these as I have a strain in my bicep)....unsure on the reps but 10 or something.

concentration curls, worked up to the 22.5kg dumbell for 12.

Also did reverse curls for the first time in 5-10years. Did 35kg for high reps, got bored of counting and my forearms were solid.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Yep, I lift, every-other day. I often wish I could lift a little more often, especially when im feeling strong, but I need the days off in between for recovery and injury prevention. Only pic I have taken in months was posted in the recent picture thread, so I won't bother posting again.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Not really. Got injured. Thought I was back lifting. Injury returned and am now waiting for surgery so won't be back for a few months at least. It sucks


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I lift. Would have quit lifting if hadn't joined UKM. Many people on here motivates me to continue to do so.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jordan08 said:


> I lift. Would have quit lifting if hadn't joined UKM. Many people on here motivates me to continue to do so.


 I bet I'm not one of them :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've been back lifting since 20/10/2017 and obviously lift because I ain't got the brains to do anything else. Think Neanderthal/silverback type human and you'll be almost right in what I look like.
> 
> I lift for Fun. Earlier I went to the gym late as I'd felt tired all day and still felt tired when I got there.
> 
> ...


 Strong lifts buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> Not really. Got injured. Thought I was back lifting. Injury returned and am now waiting for surgery so won't be back for a few months at least. It sucks


 That's s**t I've never really had an injury that has stopped me lifting for more than 4 days or so.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> I bet I'm not one of them :lol:


 Obviously you are


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

nWo said:


> So you just eat chicken and rice once a day and you're more flexible otherwise?


 Yes, I eat chicken and Rice for my evening meal, and for the rest of the day I have a planned diet that I follow. When I reach Saturday I allow myself cheat meals.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

I lift. Pathetically atm as I'm off gear and my numbers have declined! Body declined too. Back on in July, roll on!

Lost 20kg on bench, 25kg deadlift, 10kg OHP and then couple kg on smaller exercises.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Ive been training since I was about 16 but serious training since around 24. Trained natty up to the age of 35 then felt I couldnt grow anymore. Ive always been in decent shape and accused of using when I was actually natty. I just have the genetics, majority of my dads side are all broad and big chest. Never wanted to be massive, I like to stay around the 14 1/2st - 15st weight. Im 6ft so balances pretty well.

Id love to put a pic or 2 up but that just aint going to happen, certain people I wouldnt want them to know I now use as some of my family are seriously religious and I know for a fact s**t would blow up especially with their old skool opinions that I just cant be dealing with. Im covered in Tats and have quite a few portraits, if I blured them all out id just look like a rain cloud and you wouldnt see s**t, no point trying


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Course I do look at my avi. Folded so many oly bars I lost count


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes I lift natty

Lift big

Get big

A big muscle is a strong muscle...Simples


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Everybody knows I lift ...stuff off the floor.
> 
> and my cut is going really well .. not really :whistling:
> 
> ...


 I think I,m in love


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> I lift. I don't take it particularly seriously, as you can see. Picture taken just now.
> 
> View attachment 152873


 No no no I think you should click no as you definitely do not lift :lol:


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

ironman1985bcn said:


> I think I,m in love


 Is that anna1? Hubba hubba!!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm curious who actually lifts on here because I suspect there's about 20% of active posters who actually do, the rest is just here for cock or @anna1 journal pics or blast gear recreationally.
> 
> Poll is public so anyone who says yes and has no pics is getting called out to foooook :lol:


 I only take gear to feel Like a man, and stalk young girls wearing yoga thights in the gym


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah I bloody do !


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jordan08 said:


> Obviously you are


 I genuinely don't think I would be :lol:



Lowkii said:


> Yes, I eat chicken and Rice for my evening meal, and for the rest of the day I have a planned diet that I follow. When I reach Saturday I allow myself cheat meals.


 I do the same to an extent I have chicken and rice meal evening and the rest just makes up cals and protein macros.



Toranator said:


> I lift. Pathetically atm as I'm off gear and my numbers have declined! Body declined too. Back on in July, roll on!
> 
> Lost 20kg on bench, 25kg deadlift, 10kg OHP and then couple kg on smaller exercises.


 Yeah when on cruise the weights go down inevitably and it's depressing asf. I'm not too bothered it's more the look- looking less full or dry depending if bulk or cut 



jjtreml said:


> Yeah I bloody do !
> 
> View attachment 152907


 Nice buddy


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Yes I lift natty
> 
> Lift big
> 
> ...


 This is very true until someone uses AAS in which they can do the higher reps/feel the burn thing, when they still ain't growing much just take more AAS.

Mind to muscle connection....Fcuk off!! :lol:


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> I genuinely don't think I wouldn't be :lol:
> 
> I do the same to an extent I have chicken and rice meal evening and the rest just makes up cals and protein macros.
> 
> ...


 Cruise? I'm cold Turkey and feeling it haha.

Working overseas in a unstable country, don't fancy getting beheaded for a few ml test lol.

Only a 9 month contract, home. In July. Worth the coin. And it's genuinely fun watching y the gains come flooding back.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

jjtreml said:


> Yeah I bloody do !
> 
> View attachment 152907


 You look like a beast mate.

is it cross fit?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

UK2USA said:


> Yep, I lift, every-other day. I often wish I could lift a little more often, especially when im feeling strong, but I need the days off in between for recovery and injury prevention. Only pic I have taken in months was posted in the recent picture thread, so I won't bother posting again.


 We can only do what we can do. I really enjoy lifting, I don't care so much for looks but even at 41 I struggle recovery wise and injuries just seem never ending so I just train around them. For example, in my post before, I back squat for the first time in years, I've done a few sessions on box squats as going too deep hammers my lower back(old injury I can shake off). I'm actually amazed that I can't feel any lower back twinge today, amazed to the point I actually smiled about it. :thumbup1:



AestheticManlet said:


> Strong lifts buddy :thumbup1:


 Thanks. They're not UK-M lifts though with the added 30% plus 4 reps added. 



Toranator said:


> I lift. Pathetically atm as I'm off gear and my numbers have declined! Body declined too. Back on in July, roll on!
> 
> Lost 20kg on bench, 25kg deadlift, 10kg OHP and then couple kg on smaller exercises.


 That's not a lot if you've got decent numbers.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I lift. Not the best lifter in the world but do OK. 37 now and going to gyms from 20 and used little plastic dumbells things when a teenager at home. Will keep lifting until it's physically not possible. Tried steroids last couple of years but decided to stop as can't be bothered with them anymore. Actually prefer to be natty as it's more simple and more stable, I was getting too obsessed when using and it was taking over my life.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> We can only do what we can do. I really enjoy lifting, I don't care so much for looks but even at 41 I struggle recovery wise and injuries just seem never ending so I just train around them. For example, in my post before, I back squat for the first time in years, I've done a few sessions on box squats as going too deep hammers my lower back(old injury I can shake off). I'm actually amazed that I can't feel any lower back twinge today, amazed to the point I actually smiled about it. :thumbup1:
> 
> Thanks. They're not UK-M lifts though with the added 30% plus 4 reps added.
> 
> That's not a lot if you've got decent numbers.


 Feels like a lot. I still got respectable numbers mind, just mentally messes with you when you know you could do more and can't now.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Been lifting that long I can't stop, I'm like a horse without a jockey, I just keep going, fcuk knows why, I am always carrying injuries, knees, back, elbows, shoulders.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Lowkii said:


> Yes, I eat chicken and Rice for my evening meal, and for the rest of the day I have a planned diet that I follow. When I reach Saturday I allow myself cheat meals.


 I thought you said in your first reply to me that you've only eaten chicken and rice for several years :lol: I typically eat a meal of meat and pasta or rice every day, though it tends to be a ready meal.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Toranator said:


> Cruise? I'm cold Turkey and feeling it haha.
> 
> Working overseas in a unstable country, don't fancy getting beheaded for a few ml test lol.
> 
> Only a 9 month contract, home. In July. Worth the coin. And it's genuinely fun watching y the gains come flooding back.


 Just keep lifting as best as you can to maintain what you have, you'll take 3 steps further soon enough.



ironman1985bcn said:


> You look like a beast mate.
> 
> is it cross fit?


 This is perhaps why so few post pics.



Toranator said:


> Feels like a lot. I still got respectable numbers mind, just mentally messes with you when you know you could do more and can't now.


 Always remember that AAS is only temporary gains. Anyone saying otherwise is full of the stinky stuff.



Ken Hutchinson said:


> Been lifting that long I can't stop, I'm like a horse without a jockey, I just keep going, fcuk knows why, I am always carrying injuries, knees, back, elbows, shoulders.


 Ha, so so true.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

jjtreml said:


> Why is there always one cnut with a smart ass comment? Ok future Mr Olympia


 Just pulling your leg mate, I just thought your coment pre photo made this comment obvious .


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> This is perhaps why so few post pics.


 True story, but everyone has had a bit of banter going around so... his comment pre photo was too funny to avoid.


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Just pulling your leg mate, I just thought your coment pre photo made this comment obvious .


 Lol ok fair enough mate


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

I lift... full body once or twice a week and sometimes a 3rd day of isolations. Surfing is my main passion so the training I do is geared to mainly support surfing but maintain a bit more size over a typical surfer. If I'm surfing all week I won't train. Obvs totally natty.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> This is very true until someone uses AAS in which they can do the higher reps/feel the burn thing, when they still ain't growing much just take more AAS.
> 
> Mind to muscle connection....Fcuk off!! :lol:


 Not so sure about that. Certain exercises definitely need an MMC developing, in my experience back exercises. I never had any lats at all until I dropped the weight down on the rows and lat pull down and focused on pulling my elbow down and to my sides with little to no bicep activation. When I just focused on moving a big weight, even if the form looked good, my arms would start doing a lot of the work. Lats went from nothing to something by using less weight and focusing on MMC.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

I'll let you be the judge.

Mill make an incredible set of transformation pics one day though


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Slagface said:


> I'll let you be the judge.
> 
> Mill make an incredible set of transformation pics one day though
> 
> View attachment 152915


 Titties !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No lifting, just here for the snatch.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm curious who actually lifts on here because I suspect there's about 20% of active posters who actually do, the rest is just here for cock or @anna1 journal pics or blast gear recreationally.
> 
> Poll is public so anyone who says yes and has no pics is getting called out to foooook :lol:


 Said Yes,

will PM with proof - after work.

Then I can be "Ross Verified"


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Fvck it, why not?

I did this on a 60 year cycle of lamb biriani / chicken curry stack. Never came off. Never gonna come off either.

Bring on the comments of too small / too skinnyfat, etc. lol!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I let the gear do the work


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there should be no negative comments on anyone's pictures especially from those who never put their own picture up.....

I lift, I think there are enough pictures on this forum to prove that.









although none in my current state


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Said Yes,
> 
> will PM with proof - after work.
> 
> Then I can be "Ross Verified"


 I shall await with anticipation :thumbup1:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> I shall await with anticipation :thumbup1:


 Prepare to have your fu**ing face melted :lol:


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Yup, Old git here has been known to pick up the pink dumbbells.

View attachment 142826


















Been working on my 'rapey' face in that last pic also a little bit 'Princess Leia' with the headphones :lol:

I promise to get some new pics after the latest cut lol.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

sean m said:


> Lift often but nothing heavy.(would if I could ).
> 
> 52 years old.
> 
> ...


 These 5x5 figs you've posted - anybody know where I can get an app to give me a rough 5x10 estimate, pref for a multitude of exercises?


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> These 5x5 figs you've posted - anybody know where I can get an app to give me a rough 5x10 estimate, pref for a multitude of exercises?


 No idea they were just my Xmas targets.

Hit them dropped back as old joints and injury started playing up.now just edgedover them either reps or couple of kg but not good stricked slow reps. YET


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Yup, Old git here has been known to pick up the pink dumbbells.
> 
> View attachment 142826
> 
> ...


 looking great sparks


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> These 5x5 figs you've posted - anybody know where I can get an app to give me a rough 5x10 estimate, pref for a multitude of exercises?


 just work out his 1rm from those and then go from there: https://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/other7.htm


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

sean m said:


> No idea they were just my Xmas targets.
> 
> Hit them dropped back as old joints and injury started playing up.now just edgedover them either reps or couple of kg but not good stricked slow reps. YET


 Funny you say that.

I did 5x5. Within 2 months it wreaked havoc by over-taxing my CNS and joints.

Changed to 5x10 and all niggles subsided.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Natty 130 x10


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Getting old sucks.

Feeling old injuries flare up sucks more.

But the memories of how you got hurt ( bike crash / climbing fall ext) sort of make me smile.

Is that odd?


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

AncientOldBloke said:


> These 5x5 figs you've posted - anybody know where I can get an app to give me a rough 5x10 estimate, pref for a multitude of exercises?


 I usually do 3x3 with around 90ish% of my 1RM and 5x5 with 80-85%, not sure about 5x10 - that's too much volume for me lol


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Depends on the individual I suppose.

Tried 5x5 . Was in bed most of the day after training.

Tried 4x15. Felt nothing. No pump, no tiredness and most of all, no sense of achievement.

Tried 5x10. Works for me.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

sean m said:


> Getting old sucks.
> 
> Feeling old injuries flare up sucks more.
> 
> ...


 Getting divorced sucks.

Feeling old injuries and insults still now.

But the memories of the first few danger/fun/excitement rides still make me smile.

Is that odd?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sean m said:


> Getting old sucks.
> 
> Feeling old injuries flare up sucks more.
> 
> ...





AncientOldBloke said:


> Getting divorced sucks.
> 
> Feeling old injuries and insults still now.
> 
> ...


 I ain't even that old and look back knowing I've done some things that make me what I am now and smile.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I used to lift heavy things, now I'm falling apart lol


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've done some things that make me what I am now and smile.


 Er....including the gender re-assignment?

Only tlee glan flom Thailan!


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Yup, Old git here has been known to pick up the pink dumbbells.
> 
> View attachment 142826
> 
> ...


 Done really well mate!

This is 4.5 years of training for me...


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> Done really well mate!
> 
> This is 4.5 years of training for me...
> 
> View attachment 152947


 Amazing dude, not only have your teeth grown but you now have eyes and glasses too!

Just to point out I lifted for 5 years straight, then never lifted a weight for 10 years, I've just been back at it 5 years so 10 years all in all.

Muscle memory is real.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Everybody knows I lift ...stuff off the floor.
> 
> and my cut is going really well .. not really :whistling:
> 
> ...


 if your business meeting was dressed like that I dont suppose they remember what they agreed to either .... lols


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

forgot to add my pic earlier, my current condition 2 weeks into my cut following my off season blast.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> looking great sparks


 Cheers bud :thumb


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Back under the seven veils, under the iron blanket, under the invisibility cloak of the sacred stay under wraps club.......
> 
> imagine 2 pork sosages wrapped in cling film..... :lol: ..


 Bit like mine at the moment! :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm partial to doing the odd Jane Fonda aerobics video :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Keeks said:


> I'm partial to doing the odd Jane Fonda aerobics video :thumb


 post it up or it never happened :thumb


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Keeks said:


> I'm partial to doing the odd Jane Fonda aerobics video :thumb


 Aaaah! Jane!

What a beautiful woman!

I'd do her vid just to worship her.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes but tbh i havent been enjoying it very much at all for a while now and am atm only goin twice a week doin upper lower, should be full body but i cant stand to spend more than half an hour in a gym just now. Decided to come off everything, goin to cut on 300mg test till im not fat then trt for a while just let every thing stabilise. I figure whatever i can keep on trt ill keep natural, im not big so not expecting to lose a great deal.

Tried to post a pic but it wont let me..


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

@AestheticManlet PM'ed you


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Bit like mine at the moment! :lol:


 I'm a little like this.........hurrr hurrr


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> post it up or it never happened :thumb


 What's ur diet like mate? Clean or mix?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> What's ur diet like mate? Clean or mix?


 Mix. Haribo starmix.

:lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> @AestheticManlet PM'ed you


 You sir are AM verified

I'm going to update the first post with verified members actually


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> You sir are AM verified
> 
> I'm going to update the first post with verified members actually


 absolutely using that title


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> What's ur diet like mate? Clean or mix?


 Its clean..


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> That's s**t I've never really had an injury that has stopped me lifting for more than 4 days or so.


 Weird thing is that it' not a gym related injury (I have no acl) and weight training is the only reason I didn't realise how bad it was. Totally unaware for a long long time that my knee was so messed up cos hamstring strength has kept everything tight and working (yay for good form and lots of deadlift variations). 12 weeks recovery time and months of physio. Im planning on getting fat for a bit lol.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> absolutely using that title


 U sent a private pic to Ross? Hope you know that'll be printed laminated and used daily


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

AestheticManlet said:


> Mix. Haribo starmix.


 Haribo.......yum....


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Haribo.......yum....


 Don't do it flubster.


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Lift, obviously... (joking)

Juiced years ago, natty for the last few years, back on the horse as of 5 weeks ago


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

AestheticManlet said:


> Don't do it [Redacted]ter.


 But.....but.......I....I.........

Dear lord of all things Gummi bears

please release me, leeeeeeet me goooooo

for I don't lurrrv thee anymoooorrrrrrre......

idididodidididoooooooooooo....sorry, not sorry...

sorry...

very totally NOT sorry...gumi bears for the win! Yum yum...


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Flubs said:


> But.....but.......I....I.........
> 
> Dear lord of all things Gummi bears
> 
> ...


 How long it take you to eat 3kg gummy bears you reckon?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

AestheticManlet said:


> How long it take you to eat 3kg gummy bears you reckon?


 Ten minutes if I'm being polite.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ten minutes if I'm being polite.


 Savage hunny


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@UK2USA should be on the list as should @Pscarb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @UK2USA should be on the list as should @Pscarb


 Yeah still updating :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

AestheticManlet said:


> Savage hunny


 I know. I'm a proper tigger...TIGER dammit tiger!!! :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I know. I'm a proper tigger...TIGER dammit tiger!!! :lol:


 Stop thinking about the gummy bears and you may be able to string a sentence together :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

AestheticManlet said:


> Stop thinking about the gummy bears and you may be able to string a sentence together :lol:



View attachment 134092


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm curious who actually lifts on here because I suspect there's about 20% of active posters who actually do, the rest is just here for cock or @anna1 journal pics or blast gear recreationally.
> 
> Poll is public so anyone who says yes and has no pics is getting called out to foooook :lol:
> 
> ...


 Wow, I am AM approved. Honoured!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Pancake' said:


> Out of shape  no longer lean, which depressing,
> 
> gaining phase till mid next year, minicuts when things get bit out of hand.
> 
> ...


 Simon Cowell pants!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> Wow, I am AM approved. Honoured!


 So you should be son DappaDonDave just got more dappa init


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> So you should be son DappaDonDave just got more dappa init


 Contemplating sending you a pic

just for ur bird though


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Contemplating sending you a pic
> 
> just for ur bird though


 I'd be interested if it's a genuine one buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

PM you @AestheticManlet


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Had shoulder surgery twice in last 2 years so gains have diminished a bit.

Back on cycle 2 weeks ago and hoping to get back to 14st and 10%

A before, during and after


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Amazing dude, not only have your teeth grown but you now have eyes and glasses too!
> 
> Just to point out I lifted for 5 years straight, then never lifted a weight for 10 years, I've just been back at it 5 years so 10 years all in all.
> 
> Muscle memory is real.


 Ah, 4.5 years total for me from being a desk jock never touching a weight or doing any exercise before in my life.

16 stone down to 10st 3lbs, now back up to just over 13 stone and looking better for it (5ft 8).


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Everybody knows I lift ...stuff off the floor.
> 
> and my cut is going really well .. not really :whistling:
> 
> ...


 London next weekend? We could get a nice apartment around Leicester Square area, go out shopping n to the comedy shows


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Slagface said:


> London next weekend? We could get a nice apartment around Leicester Square area, go out shopping n to the comedy shows


 You've got more chance of platting snot


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Slagface said:


> London next weekend? We could get a nice apartment around Leicester Square area, go out shopping n to the comedy shows


 Tag team

im free


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

vetran said:


> You've got more chance of platting snot


 You'd be surprised at what I can pull out the bag mate, they don't call me tekkers for nothing


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Love training... recently started training with others which defo switched up a gear and loving pushing myself even harder.

Was out the gym end jan until late Feb and early March till I was well enough to train 5 days a week again.

Looking forward to turning to the dark side in April and making more progress.

Training for me I don't think I could live without, it helps me mentally, increasing drive, motivation, general well being, positive outlook.

Pic is from one I've posted before lol cba to do a new one as yet but prob will before I jump on.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

vetran said:


> You've got more chance of platting snot


 Veteran post up the pics of the moon you took with your Nokia


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> Veteran post up the pics of the moon you took with your Nokia


 Off topic but Will do mate,the moon taken with my Nokia 60x zoom ,got one of mars as well :thumbup1:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Had shoulder surgery twice in last 2 years so gains have diminished a bit.
> 
> Back on cycle 2 weeks ago and hoping to get back to 14st and 10%
> 
> ...


 Looking good mate.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

UK2USA said:


> Looking good mate.


 Gets harder to motivate yourself when your in your 40s and working long hours!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Gets harder to motivate yourself when your in your 40s and working long hours!


 All i can say is wait till you hit 64 then


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Nope. I don't lift. Just jab roids.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Everybody knows I lift ...stuff off the floor.
> 
> and my cut is going really well .. not really :whistling:
> 
> ...


 Would 100% let you s**t on my chest.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@AestheticManlet can I be part of your gang too.

Pics and vids in my log :

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/307593-hg2018/?do=embed


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

50 years old. I train mainly so I can ride Mtb up and down mountains. So I don't train to be huge.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> Ah, 4.5 years total for me from being a desk jock never touching a weight or doing any exercise before in my life.
> 
> 16 stone down to 10st 3lbs, now back up to just over 13 stone and looking better for it (5ft 8).


 Well done bud, as you will now know , it's all 'time related' there are no shortcuts, just tiny almost negligible changes that come together over time.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

@AestheticManlet going into the shadows for a while, but I will return, thanks for the mention hahaha


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

MBR said:


> 50 years old. I train mainly so I can ride Mtb up and down mountains. So I don't train to be huge.
> 
> View attachment 153023


 Just for a second there I thought you was in Brazil, then noticed it was an umbrella.

Looking good bud, nowt like an 'older' lean physique.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> @AestheticManlet can I be part of your gang too.
> 
> Pics and vids in my log :
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/307593-hg2018/?do=embed


 Guy's a beast no doubt about that!


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Just for a second there I thought you was in Brazil, then noticed it was an umbrella.
> 
> Looking good bud, nowt like an 'older' lean physique.


 Thanks. Was ibiza last year.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

PanamaPower said:


> About 3/4 of the way through my bulk before a spring cut, so my body fat is shamefully high.
> 
> View attachment 153021


 Thats now't bud, you look like a 'Speedo' model compared to what I did when I finished!

I put on 5.5 stones this year in my bulk, even tying my shoes was a chore.

Currently 2.5 stones down in 6 weeks.

Good luck with your cut.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

sean m said:


> Lift often but nothing heavy.(would if I could ).
> 
> 52 years old.
> 
> ...


 Test and HGH is your friend bud!

Looking good.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Devil said:


> PM you @AestheticManlet


 I know you lift buddy AM approved!



G-man99 said:


> Had shoulder surgery twice in last 2 years so gains have diminished a bit.
> 
> Back on cycle 2 weeks ago and hoping to get back to 14st and 10%
> 
> ...


 AM approved!



Frost_uk said:


> Love training... recently started training with others which defo switched up a gear and loving pushing myself even harder.
> 
> Was out the gym end jan until late Feb and early March till I was well enough to train 5 days a week again.
> 
> ...


 AM approved!



PanamaPower said:


> About 3/4 of the way through my bulk before a spring cut, so my body fat is shamefully high.
> 
> View attachment 153021


 AM approved!



Huntingground said:


> @AestheticManlet can I be part of your gang too.
> 
> Pics and vids in my log :
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/307593-hg2018/?do=embed


 AM approved!



MBR said:


> 50 years old. I train mainly so I can ride Mtb up and down mountains. So I don't train to be huge.
> 
> View attachment 153023


 AM approved!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

AnabolicGyno said:


> @AestheticManlet going into the shadows for a while, but I will return, thanks for the mention hahaha


 Goodluck with the prep mate if you're not back, sure you'll do good your journals way more consistent than mine has been for ages :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Thats now't bud, you look like a 'Speedo' model compared to what I did when I finished!
> 
> I put on 5.5 stones this year in my bulk, even tying my shoes was a chore.
> 
> ...


 Fat bastard :lol:


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Goodluck with the prep mate if you're not back, sure you'll do good your journals way more consistent than mine has been for ages :lol:


 Gonna start one on B&C soon more active there and some good good knowledge too


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Fat bastard :lol:


 Fat ish


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Fat ish
> 
> 
> View attachment 144929


 Just a bit of bloat that mate :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Had shoulder surgery twice in last 2 years so gains have diminished a bit.
> 
> Back on cycle 2 weeks ago and hoping to get back to 14st and 10%
> 
> ...


 jesus christ, you look like you transformed into a giant muscular dick ?

looking good


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Currently cutting after winter and too much food Jan to this week


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> Currently cutting after winter and too much food Jan to this week
> 
> View attachment 153029


 AM verified!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Searching database....
> 
> here you go
> 
> ...


 Where is my booty pic from you love? ?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Where is my booty pic from you love? ?


 Go in his thread the fella has posted loads


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

jake87 said:


> Go in his thread the fella has posted loads


 Well id like one with my name written On each cheek ?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> jesus christ, you look like you transformed into a giant muscular dick ?
> 
> looking good


 Good old tren vascularity!

Have given mast ago this time as my hair no longer resides with me and don't need to worry about it anymore :thumb


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

I think Ive posted this pic on here already but this is me like 2 years ago or something at my biggest (192lbsish). Tryna get back to this physique and improve on it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

SwoleTip said:


> I think Ive posted this pic on here already but this is me like 2 years ago or something at my biggest (192lbsish). Tryna get back to this physique and improve on it.


 AM verified !


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Some of you boys put me too shame but hey why the fùck not lol








Shìt pic i know and doesnt really show much but tough thats all ya getting for now


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Some of you boys put me too shame but hey why the fùck not lol
> View attachment 153051
> 
> 
> Shìt pic i know and doesnt really show much but tough thats all ya getting for now


 Nice mate

AM verified!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

bornagod said:


> Some of you boys put me too shame but hey why the fùck not lol
> View attachment 153051
> 
> 
> Shìt pic i know and doesnt really show much but tough thats all ya getting for now


 Certainly get the gold medal for hairiest forearms I've ever seen...........


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

On holiday, not the heaviest but I do lots of cardio.

Time to trim down again,


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

4NT5 said:


> On holiday, not the heaviest but I do lots of cardio.
> 
> Time to trim down again,
> 
> View attachment 153057


 AM verified!


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Top thread mate this is something i used to wonder about myself with some of the posts I've read on here lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Lots of old pics of yesteryear being posted... Thread title =








Not who actually USED to lift on ukm?....

@Heavyassweights

@EpicSquats

Come on guys post up for AM verification. I'm sure all members would love to see some epic Squats and heavyassdickpics.... :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Lots of old pics of yesteryear being posted... Thread title =
> View attachment 153061
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha

I take pms too bros! Pics won't be shared just AM verification status approved. :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@The-Real-Deal guess what

@Heavyassweights has achieved AM verification!

You're going to the top of the list buddy for the doubters :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> @The-Real-Deal guess what
> 
> @Heavyassweights has achieved AM verification!
> 
> You're going to the top of the list buddy for the doubters :thumbup1:


 @anna1 you would be sliding about your Greek living room tiles if you saw it

dripping


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> @The-Real-Deal guess what
> 
> @Heavyassweights has achieved AM verification!
> 
> You're going to the top of the list buddy for the doubters :thumbup1:


 I knew he lifted mate ... :thumbup1: I don't think he will ever go public though.

@Heavyassweights Pm me the evidence mate I am the soul of discretion...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I knew he lifted mate ... :thumbup1: I don't think he will ever go public though.
> 
> @Heavyassweights Pm me the evidence mate I am the soul of discretion...


 Ha you and your mrs will have it laminated on the fridge


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I knew he lifted mate ... :thumbup1: I don't think he will ever go public though.
> 
> @Heavyassweights Pm me the evidence mate I am the soul of discretion...


 Sent for lols


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Ha you and your mrs will have it laminated n the fridge


 Yes of course we will, need to rekindle dem feels... It needs to be one of you holding a ladele/spoon with today's date and UK-M written on a piece of paper... Or its bullshit... :lol:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm curious who actually lifts on here because I suspect there's about 20% of active posters who actually do, the rest is just here for cock or @anna1 journal pics or blast gear recreationally.
> 
> Poll is public so anyone who says yes and has no pics is getting called out to foooook :lol:
> 
> ...


 So what do I have to do to get on this list of ******* :lol:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

vetran said:


> So what do I have to do to get on this list of ******* :lol:


 Click yes and be over 5' 6"


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> @Heavyassweights has achieved AM verification!
> 
> You're going to the top of the list buddy for the doubters :thumbup1:


 @Heavyassweights props brother...

Can you put me next to heavy...We need to be close, bonding is a difficult process


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

vetran said:


> So what do I have to do to get on this list of ******* :lol:


 Sick my d1ck?

You should be on the list


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I think @BLUE(UK) needs to verify

starting to wonder if he is the new natty Steven

x


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Slagface said:


> London next weekend? We could get a nice apartment around Leicester Square area, go out shopping n to the comedy shows


 Nah, kidnapping Anna and taking her to bcn mate, sorry.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

London!

I wouldn't keep used tyers in the place... :whistling:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Nah, kidnapping Anna and taking her to try bbc mate, sorry.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Skye666 your not verified


----------



## Ajinkya (Nov 21, 2014)

Sen said:


> Would 100% let you s**t on my chest.


 Me too..


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 you would be sliding about your Greek living room tiles if you saw it
> 
> dripping


 Well thank God you kept it private and spared me the mopping


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Nope.

Not lifted now for about a month and had 6 months off last year as I fvcked my shoulder.

Got a couple of bottles of test last week and am gonna get back in to it after easter, within about 12 weeks i reckon I should be gaining back a fair chunk of what I've lost, which i'd estimate is easy 10kg of muscle.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Tomahawk said:


> View attachment 153063
> 
> 
> here is another.
> ...


 You were already on the list :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> I think @BLUE(UK) needs to verify
> 
> starting to wonder if he is the new natty Steven
> 
> x


 I'll send him the pic of me lifting your skirt....bitch!!!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Nope.
> 
> Not lifted now for about a month and had 6 months off last year as I fvcked my shoulder.
> 
> Got a couple of bottles of test last week and am gonna get back in to it after easter, within about 12 weeks i reckon I should be gaining back a fair chunk of what I've lost, which i'd estimate is easy 10kg of muscle.


 Titch not smitch.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

The-Real-Deal said:


> @Heavyassweights props brother...
> 
> Can you put me next to heavy...We need to be close, bonding is a difficult process


 Your request has been accepted :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Well thank God you kept it private and spared me the mopping


 willing to trade if you send me something special


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Your request has been accepted :lol:


 Thank you sir, I can almost touch him x


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Flat as f**k and no pump. Not lifted for 4 days when I took this. Go away next weekend so gonna carb up over the coming week

been on test e 400ish and 25mg winni bumped to 50mg last 4 week. Clen 2 weeks on 2 off for last few weeks too. Dropped the winni and clen now as I went on the piss yesterday and on it tomorrow and Sunday then boozing all holiday too.

13.9 in this pic.smallest I've been in over a year but once full should look ok


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> View attachment 153087
> 
> 
> Flat as f**k and no pump. Not lifted for 4 days when I took this. Go away next weekend so gonna carb up over the coming week
> ...


 Looking good mate should get another log up.

AM verified!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Looking good mate should get another log up.
> 
> AM verified!


 Strength has been going up every sesh even though on a big deficit (love winstrol, just gutted I've had to stop it as I still have half a pot left). I think I've lost a little muscle but as said I'm very flat atm, Hardly any carbs mainly just from veg.

Went a bit silly last night after about 10 pints, I came home smoked a joint and ate about 2k cals in biscuits. I just couldn't stop once I started, I made myself feel sick lol

Im gonna cruise for a few weeks when I get back off my hols and probs have no abs again haha but might start one when I blast again.

If we aren't going on holiday again this year I might just bulk until Xmas time 2x blasts but take it nice and slow with minimal fat gain. That's what I'd like to do anyway.

I want to try dhb


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> willing to trade if you send me something special


 Drop the macho act Heavy

everyone knows you're foxyminxxoxo on POF

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Drop the macho act Heavy
> 
> everyone knows you're foxyminxxoxo on POF
> 
> x


 you been checking out my pics ha

so we trading or what?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> you been checking out my pics ha
> 
> so we trading or what?


 Trade with what you perv child ?

Are you using your school 's internet ?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Trade with what you perv child ?
> 
> Are you using your school 's internet ?


 hmmmmmmmmm

@jake87 suspect


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Titch not smitch.


 Pretty much mate yeah


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

Currently cutting down as I'm one fat f**k but lifting.

Have a members log on going

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/311441-damos-reconstruction/


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> @jake87 suspect


 Defo. Need to start a thread in ma


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm curious who actually lifts on here because I suspect there's about 20% of active posters who actually do, the rest is just here for cock or @anna1 journal pics or blast gear recreationally.
> 
> Poll is public so anyone who says yes and has no pics is getting called out to foooook :lol:
> 
> ...


 Why have you not mentioned me? I lift. I'm so angry about this I might stop lifting now


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Damo1980 said:


> Currently cutting down as I'm one fat f**k but lifting.
> 
> Have a members log on going
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/311441-damos-reconstruction/


 AM verified!



Jack of blades said:


> Why have you not mentioned me? I lift. I'm so angry about this I might stop lifting now


 Need a pic boyo


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> You were already on the list :lol:


 If your not on the list your not coming in. Sorry not tonight fellas


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> AM verified!
> 
> Need a pic boyo


 Fine I'll quit lifting. Hope your proud of yourself


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jack of blades said:


> Fine I'll quit lifting. Hope your proud of yourself


 Ooh :lol:

AM verified! I have seen a pic of you before, some size on you

For a natty :lol:


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Ooh :lol:
> 
> AM verified! I have seen a pic of you before, some size on you
> 
> For a natty :lol:


 damn wright lol


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Certainly get the gold medal for hairiest forearms I've ever seen...........


 You should see me arse then :lol:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

bornagod said:


> You should see me arse then :lol:


 If it's worse than your arms then I'd never be able to see it anyway!

Put a pic up


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> If it's worse than your arms then I'd never be able to see it anyway!
> 
> Put a pic up


 Very true :lol:

Here you go just for you


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

bornagod said:


> Very true :lol:
> 
> Here you go just for you
> 
> ...


 Nice ass


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

What kind of proof are we talking? feel free to check out my instagram xD

Nothing special.. but been lifting a good while and doing gear as of last year.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Dr Gearhead said:


> View attachment 153481


 100% Verified gyno.(but obviously lift).


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> 100% Verified gyno.(but obviously lift).


 They've always been puffy and used to actually be "innies", it's a family thing. There are no hard lumps and they are never sore. Still I guess it could be


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Dr Gearhead said:


> They've always been puffy and used to actually be "innies", it's a family thing. There are no hard lumps and they are never sore. Still I guess it could be


 Had it myself bud, best £1800 I ever spent last year having them done.

Went to Noa In Poland, actual op was only £1400.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

You left me out 

Ps my log - admittedly I'm a lil more softer than these photos now as I train for strength only 

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/310811-herc%E2%80%99s-strength-log/?do=embed


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm not brave enough to lift. All the big bad gym people scare me. They'll beat me up in the toilets if I ever go to the gym.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I'm not brave enough to lift. All the big bad gym people excite me. They'll beat me off in the toilets if I ever go to the gym.


 Where is this gym again?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

herc said:


> You left me out
> 
> Ps my log - admittedly I'm a lil more softer than these photos now as I train for strength only
> 
> ...


 How's life mate, don't see you post as much anymore!

Looking good btw, what you running atm?

Still no more cage fighting?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> How's life mate, don't see you post as much anymore!
> 
> Looking good btw, what you running atm?
> 
> Still no more cage fighting?


 Hey buddy long time no speak. Yes I don't come on here as much anymore but still try to - I have a new thread up where I log my strength lifts.

No more fighting. Got the itch few weeks back watching my team mates fight but my family is my commitment now.

Hoping to try my hand at a powerlifting meet this year though so working on those numbers.

Last few years I've been on TRT 125mg then off for a long time as we where trying again for another kid but no luck..

running 400mg test 300mg tren  5weeks In

Hows things with yourself pal?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

herc said:


> Hey buddy long time no speak. Yes I don't come on here as much anymore but still try to - I have a new thread up where I log my strength lifts.
> 
> No more fighting. Got the itch few weeks back watching my team mates fight but my family is my commitment now.
> 
> ...


 Ill have a read through your journal when I get some time, sure you're smashing it and will do well at powerlifting as you seem like a winner going by your MMA

thats s**t about the baby although when me and Mrs was trying for our 2nd we had no luck then both sort of gave up, I went on cycle and she fell pregnant. I think a lot is to do with the constant worrying of being disappointed each month. We said let's stop and she fell. Strange but I know another couple that tried for years with ivf etc, got told they aren't compatable so stopped then she fell pregnant twice. The body works in strange ways!

I'm all good mate cheers, had a rough couple of months with work, very stressed but it's calmed down and I'm away on holiday this weekend so all good. Just come to the end of an 8 week cutting cycle of test e/winni and enjoyed it having no sides apart from lack of sleep but I think that's stress related rather than the gear. Gonna cruise for a few weeks have bloods then hopefully bulk up until Xmas if we don't book any other holidays. Mrs wants to though so who knows

nice kettle btw I have the transocean with rose gold bezel


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Ill have a read through your journal when I get some time, sure you're smashing it and will do well at powerlifting as you seem like a winner going by your MMA
> 
> thats s**t about the baby although when me and Mrs was trying for our 2nd we had no luck then both sort of gave up, I went on cycle and she fell pregnant. I think a lot is to do with the constant worrying of being disappointed each month. We said let's stop and she fell. Strange but I know another couple that tried for years with ivf etc, got told they aren't compatable so stopped then she fell pregnant twice. The body works in strange ways!
> 
> ...


 Ahhh lovely piece buddy - love the transocean I have two superocceans and recently lost my Rolex in the fuking post so going for insurance atm. Just put my name down for the new Rolex Pepsi released last week at the Baselworld.

Yes we touched lucky after being off gear for so long but had a miscarriage last year and since then decided not to continue trying. I've got my little girl and she is my world so I'm blessed in that sense.

Good to hear from ya pal - and glad things are better. Had a bad spell with stress before Christmas in work which led to 2months off but all good now.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

herc said:


> Ahhh lovely piece buddy - love the transocean I have two superocceans and recently lost my Rolex in the fuking post so going for insurance atm. Just put my name down for the new Rolex Pepsi released last week at the Baselworld.
> 
> Yes we touched lucky after being off gear for so long but had a miscarriage last year and since then decided not to continue trying. I've got my little girl and she is my world so I'm blessed in that sense.
> 
> ...


 Same as what we said mate, we had a little girl and was happy with the one so just spoil her more lol.

f**k, how do they lose a Rolex in the pos, f**kers!!!!

Im 40 in 3.5 years so went into Rolex at the weekend to ask about going on waiting list for blue face sky dweller as I thought it gives me enough time to save and being there is a waiting list and I'm not 40 yet I don't mind waiting. The bastards aren't taking anymore which is why a 10.6k watch is selling for 15k everywhere. fu**ing piss take really


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Same as what we said mate, we had a little girl and was happy with the one so just spoil her more lol.
> 
> f**k, how do they lose a Rolex in the pos, f**kers!!!!
> 
> Im 40 in 3.5 years so went into Rolex at the weekend to ask about going on waiting list for blue face sky dweller as I thought it gives me enough time to save and being there is a waiting list and I'm not 40 yet I don't mind waiting. The bastards aren't taking anymore which is why a 10.6k watch is selling for 15k everywhere. fu**ing piss take really


 Was getting sent to get work done and the tracking is still showing last movement back in jan. so have put a claim forward.

I have a friend that has put me on the list for the new Pepsi. I'm hoping he can pull strings and help me out as I'll stop buying watches after this one lol.. the premium at the minute is shocking. To pick up the Rolex submariner hulk is 6k but the waiting list is years.. there are dealers selling second hand ones for as much as 9k!!


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Ill have a read through your journal when I get some time, sure you're smashing it and will do well at powerlifting as you seem like a winner going by your MMA
> 
> thats s**t about the baby although when me and Mrs was trying for our 2nd we had no luck then both sort of gave up, I went on cycle and she fell pregnant. I think a lot is to do with the constant worrying of being disappointed each month. We said let's stop and she fell. Strange but I know another couple that tried for years with ivf etc, got told they aren't compatable so stopped then she fell pregnant twice. The body works in strange ways!
> 
> ...


 Holy s**t that looks amazing, how much that set you back?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> Ill have a read through your journal when I get some time, sure you're smashing it and will do well at powerlifting as you seem like a winner going by your MMA
> 
> thats s**t about the baby although when me and Mrs was trying for our 2nd we had no luck then both sort of gave up, I went on cycle and she fell pregnant. I think a lot is to do with the constant worrying of being disappointed each month. We said let's stop and she fell. Strange but I know another couple that tried for years with ivf etc, got told they aren't compatable so stopped then she fell pregnant twice. The body works in strange ways!
> 
> ...


 So much love for the transocean! Gonna get my self a breightling soon as a semi retirement reward!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Oioi said:


> So much love for the transocean! Gonna get my self a breightling soon as a semi retirement reward!


 I tried on loads of watches last summer and this was the one I liked the most ,won't hold its value as much as a Rolex but I don't plan on selling anytime soon and they've discontinued it now! The picture doesn't do it much justice but the sunburst dial really stands out in proper light

I have a couple of watches now and will treat myself to an expensive one for my 40th


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> Holy s**t that looks amazing, how much that set you back?


 Was 7.9k New. I paid 4.5k for it a year old still with 4 years warranty. Watchfinder wanted 5.2 for one slightly older


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> I tried on loads of watches last summer and this was the one I liked the most ,won't hold its value as much as a Rolex but I don't plan on selling anytime soon and they've discontinued it now! The picture doesn't do it much justice but the sunburst dial really stands out in proper light
> 
> I have a couple of watches now and will treat myself to an expensive one for my 40th


 Ye I'd not be buying it to sell on! Absolutley beautiful timepiece right there! Love em!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> I tried on loads of watches last summer and this was the one I liked the most ,won't hold its value as much as a Rolex but I don't plan on selling anytime soon and they've discontinued it now! The picture doesn't do it much justice but the sunburst dial really stands out in proper light
> 
> I have a couple of watches now and will treat myself to an expensive one for my 40th


 That's gonna be my baby


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Oioi said:


> That's gonna be my baby
> 
> View attachment 153551


 That's very nice. Should start the search soon if you're going to get it pre owned! Took me a while to source mine and my Mrs watches for the right prices

not a problem if you're buying new but personally I wouldn't. apart from as I said on previous page I want, although may change within next 3 years a blue sky dweller. These retail for 10.6k but there is such a long waiting list and Rolex aren't taking anymore the resellers are selling them pre owed for around 15k the bastards








im not paying 15k for a watch that cost 10


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> That's very nice. Should start the search soon if you're going to get it pre owned! Took me a while to source mine and my Mrs watches for the right prices
> 
> not a problem if you're buying new but personally I wouldn't. apart from as I said on previous page I want, although may change within next 3 years a blue sky dweller. These retail for 10.6k but there is such a long waiting list and Rolex aren't taking anymore the resellers are selling them pre owed for around 15k the bastards
> View attachment 153553
> ...


 WOW! I can see me getting through some BTC when I start my watch mission haha.... Love em! so classy!

I am going to buy that one new but only as I made it a goal many years ago and if I hit my achievment it'll be a life goal marker to myself. For no other reason than that.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Everyone here lifts, we lift ourselves out of bed in the morning and back into bed in the evening. It's hard work.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Im not longer a non lifter.

Been back gym two weeks now. My squat was a whole beastly 40kg and even that i struggled with. Gone back to my basic startup routine.

Workout 1

Squat 5x5

Bench 5x5

Deadlift 1x5 max lift

Tricep dips - To failure

Workout 2

Squat 5x5

Military press 5x5

Powercleans 5x5

Pullups - To failure

Just hope its not to late now to get back to at least where i was


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666 your not verified


 But I'm qualified :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> But I'm qualified :thumb


 trade? x

one time offer


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> trade? x
> 
> one time offer


 Well...due to the recent. Top 10 comment....nah


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm resurrecting this thread after @Sasnak reminded me about it.

I'll check where I left off and edit the main page if need be.

Call people out get that AM verification boyos.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm resurrecting this thread after @Sasnak reminded me about it.
> 
> I'll check where I left off and edit the main page if need be.
> 
> ...


 @Ultrasonic talks a good game, show us them natty gainz brah!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

How much do you have to spend in order for it to be called a time piece and not a watch?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Latest from me. I still don't look like I lift weights but it must be an improvement on my other pic which is iit somewhere. 6'3" at 236lbs. Current lifts (working sets all 5x5 except dl 4x5 ) are d/l 160, squat 130 and bench 92.5. I've no interest in 1rm as I don't want to risk injury.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> Latest from me. I still don't look like I lift weights but it must be an improvement on my other pic which is iit somewhere. 6'3" at 236lbs. Current lifts (working sets all 5x5 except dl 4x5 ) are d/l 160, squat 130 and bench 92.5. I've no interest in 1rm as I don't want to risk injury.
> 
> View attachment 164003


 You do look very different actually


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> Latest from me. I still don't look like I lift weights but it must be an improvement on my other pic which is iit somewhere. 6'3" at 236lbs. Current lifts (working sets all 5x5 except dl 4x5 ) are d/l 160, squat 130 and bench 92.5. I've no interest in 1rm as I don't want to risk injury.
> 
> View attachment 164003


 Looking good buddy. Yeah I don't favour 1rm either, too risky.

List is up to date I've added a few members from last page. :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Most recent pics I'm currently cruising on 300mg test.

15 stone 10

5 foot 10


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@Matt6210 you're now AM verified congrats bro x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> @Matt6210 you're now AM verified congrats bro x


 Come on then baby I know your gagging to post up your latest pics....

even tho I get a pic most days on what's app!! :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

So 96 have voted yes yet only 57 got verification. I shall be calling you lying cvnts out when I cross reference some names from the public poll :lol:


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

here i am 61 years old and absolutely fooked !! at full force gym . old school heaven


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Come on then baby I know your gagging to post up your latest pics....
> 
> even tho I get a pic most days on what's app!! :lol:


 My pics make your day, we both know this :wub:

Took this tonight.

View attachment 164001


----------



## The Warrior (Aug 10, 2018)

Yes but if i posted a pic or vid it would become apparent who I am and id prefer to keep that hidden. So heres a heavily filtered pic instead


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

barksie said:


> here i am 61 years old and absolutely fooked !! at full force gym . old school heaven
> 
> View attachment 164011


 Good on ya still at it bro, gym looks quality, not trained in a good gym for years.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The Warrior said:


> Yes but if i posted a pic or vid it would become apparent who I am and id prefer to keep that hidden. So heres a heavily filtered pic instead
> View attachment 164013


 Don't think that filterings very flattering for your physique bro


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Good on ya still at it bro, gym looks quality, not trained in a good gym for years.


 turning out some right good athletes now m8, think it got the most competing athletes in the area , has equipment not seen for miles m8 , old school stuff

also go to santinos gym run by competing athlete and former mr world kim santino, two top gyms in derby , what more could one ask for !!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@barksie looking good mate and respect at 61. AM verified

@The Warrior AM verified.


----------



## The Warrior (Aug 10, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> Don't think that filterings very flattering for your physique bro


 Its not but i dont care cos makes it look nothing like me


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

barksie said:


> turning out some right good athletes now m8, think it got the most competing athletes in the area , has equipment not seen for miles m8 , old school stuff


 Proper miss old school gyms bro


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> @barksie looking good mate and respect at 61. AM verified
> 
> @The Warrior AM verified.


 cheers big man


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Proper miss old school gyms bro


 you would love it there m8, overhead leg press and pendulum hack squat , old nautilus , all sorts of equipment ,


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> @Matt6210 you're now AM verified congrats bro x


 @Matt6210 welcome to the club x


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

barksie said:


> you would love it there m8, overhead leg press and pendulum hack squat , old nautilus , all sorts of equipment ,


 What location is that mate? I love the old nautilus machines


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Just wondering why people who don't lift are doing on this type of forum?

Yes, still lifting after 35 years though much less than I used to. My avi will do as verification.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Floydy said:


> Just wondering why people who don't lift are doing on this type of forum?
> 
> Yes, still lifting after 35 years though much less than I used to. My avi will do as verification.


 Am verified boyo :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I think I look like I lift

don't be jelly now lol

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> I think I look like I lift
> 
> don't be jelly now lol
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@anna1 my journal seems to be lacking any recent feet pics why is this? :confused1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> @anna1 my journal seems to be lacking any recent feet pics why is this? :confused1:


 Just a sec babe

x


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> So 96 have voted yes yet only 57 got verification. I shall be calling you lying cvnts out when I cross reference some names from the public poll :lol:


 The threads with my pics have been deleted.

Ffs.

More threads gone lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes I lift, diet is shocking. Dropped a bit of weight and put on some muscle but last 6-9 months I've been so busy with other s**t I've been slacking. Back at it now though. 6' 3" dunno what weight but fat again.

split screen pic is 3 months when I started back training after my health failing me. I have a constant battle between work commitments, health issues and time. So it's up and down for me but I lift because I enjoy it, not to compete.


----------



## The Warrior (Aug 10, 2018)

Floydy said:


> Just wondering why people who don't lift are doing on this type of forum?
> 
> Yes, still lifting after 35 years though much less than I used to. My avi will do as verification.


 Maybe after the same thing you were. Iv seen those pms


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

U really need to cover the horrid tattoos @Haunted_Sausage

x


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

anna1 said:


> U really need to cover the horrid tattoos @Haunted_Sausage
> 
> x


 Hahaha I've got a new one on my arm now 

they match my face


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

List updated :thumb


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Yep I lift


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

#Work in progress.

Strengthening core at the moment due to persistent back injuries. Hoping to smash the legs over the winter.

5ft 10in

40 in a couple of months .

View attachment 164063


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

adam28 said:


> #Work in progress.
> 
> Strengthening core at the moment due to persistent back injuries. Hoping to smash the legs over the winter.
> 
> ...


 you must spend a fortune of veet mate


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> you must spend a fortune of veet mate


 Razor everything but Battery powered shaver for legs :lol:


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

adam28 said:


> Razor everything but Battery powered shaver for legs :lol:


 Reminds me of this...


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Simon90 said:


> What location is that mate? I love the old nautilus machines


 derby m8 , 20 mins from nottingham , 45 mins from brum


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cypionate said:


> Yep I lift


 I know you do sexy. Am approved x



adam28 said:


> #Work in progress.
> 
> Strengthening core at the moment due to persistent back injuries. Hoping to smash the legs over the winter.
> 
> ...


 Am approved.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

The Warrior said:


> Maybe after the same thing you were. Iv seen those pms


 Didn't no it was you,hope you got over it :thumbup1:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I lift. Not much but i am trying!!


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

deadlifted 280 kg for two dead stop reps yesterday at this body fat %


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

iamyou said:


> View attachment 164109
> 
> 
> View attachment 164111
> ...


 Looking damn good eat clean fella :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

iamyou said:


> View attachment 164109
> 
> 
> View attachment 164111
> ...


 Am approved :thumb


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

I do, occasionally


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

CG88 said:


> I do, occasionally


 Am approved seen journals. :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The Warrior said:


> Its not but i dont care cos makes it look nothing like me


 No one gives a f**k who you are mate... Well... with the exception of you! :whistling:


----------



## The Warrior (Aug 10, 2018)

vetran said:


> Didn't no it was you,hope you got over it :thumbup1:


 Dont think im his type tbh


----------



## The Warrior (Aug 10, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> No one gives a f**k who you are mate... Well... with the exception of you! :whistling:


 no but plenty know who i am (and i know who a lot of folk are too). Can call all the gimps out when im anonymous. not that theres any shortage


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I used to be very self-aware of how my body looked, aesthetically.. under my clothes. (Doesn't that seem a bit odd) ?

These days.. If I know in mind that I look a decent size, and more importantly can lift a decent weight, then by process of elimination - I Am stronger than 90% of average Joe's by default (and mentally stronger) than most of the guys that look better than me.

Just Sayin.. :cool2:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I lift the spirits of those around me!

and shirts


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

iamyou said:


> View attachment 164109
> 
> 
> View attachment 164111
> ...


 post up the vid mate


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Can get it blown up for anyone that wants a poster


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

adam28 said:


> #Work in progress.
> 
> Strengthening core at the moment due to persistent back injuries. Hoping to smash the legs over the winter.
> 
> ...


 Is this your grindr picture?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> Is this your grindr picture?


 What's that mate?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

adam28 said:


> What's that mate?


 He's suggesting that you are a homosexual and use the infamous sex app known as Grindr.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Ares said:


> He's suggesting that you are a homosexual and use the infamous sex app known as Grindr.


 Oh right , I must be getting old, don't know all that crap :lol:


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

2 years natty, just started back training properly (4 weeks) and cleaning the diet up, still struggling with motivation tbh


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Is this your grindr picture?


 you seen it before?x


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Gonna start lifting again from today. On my way to join pure gym now. Praying its not s**t.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

SwoleTip said:


> Gonna start lifting again from today. On my way to join pure gym now. Praying its not s**t.


 Good lad. Go get massive :rage:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


> Gonna start lifting again from today. On my way to join pure gym now. Praying its not s**t.


 Only good thing about pure is the fanny.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The Warrior said:


> no but plenty know who i am (and i know who a lot of folk are too). Can call all the gimps out when im anonymous. not that theres any shortage


 I also know people and people know me so we have that in common. How can you call people out if you're anonymous? I don't think it works like that on here! You will just become a faceless internet troll with no credibility without posting up yourself. That's generally how it works mate


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Only good thing about pure is the fanny.


 Well you've never seen any. Gay cvnt.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Floydy said:


> Well you've never seen any. Gay cvnt.


 Easy there big boy.


----------



## Phil6 (Nov 5, 2016)

Lifting 1-2 times a week. Can't do anymore often as I am too busy....

I am 36, 84 kg, 20.5% bf.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@Phil6 Looking good boyo am approved :thumbup1:


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> @Phil6 Looking good boyo am approved :thumbup1:


 I look shittier, fatyyer and bloatier than I did when posted up my pic on page 5.

Not a happy bunny. It's true - lifting means s**t without proper food.

I'm gonna get AM un-verified and un-approved if i don't change my food immediately.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Been back to training for about 20 weeks after developing pneumonia late last year, knocked me out until March ish and when I felt better.. just could not be arsed with gym, lol. Cut for a bit over summer, been in a surplus for about 10 weeks now. Bit fluffy but my deads and OHP have come back, although my left knee is giving me s**t so squatting hasn't pressed on as much.

Last year's shape up - 180lb

*







*

This morning - 197lb


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ares said:


> Been back to training for about 20 weeks after developing pneumonia late last year, knocked me out until March ish and when I felt better.. just could not be arsed with gym, lol. Cut for a bit over summer, been in a surplus for about 10 weeks now. Bit fluffy but my deads and OHP have come back, although my left knee is giving me s**t so squatting hasn't pressed on as much.
> 
> Last year's shape up - 180lb
> 
> ...


 I remember the comps from ages ago and how you used to look, you've come a long way pal some good progress that!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Only good thing about pure is the fanny.


 Mine had a refurb recently, they've got some really good kit there now. 3x platforms, loads of bumper plates, they've got a couple of prowlers (not the Floydy kind) and astroturf, big 'functional' training room and 6 or so racks. Some of the IG bunnies though












Plate1 said:


> I remember the comps from ages ago and how you used to look, you've come a long way pal some good progress that!


 oooooo hehe ty hun, tweet me we can yolo x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@Ares am approvedddddd


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

5 weeks or so ago..16.9..15.6 nowfocusing on condition now ready for prep in jan...


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Couple of pics taken today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Updated :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sjacks said:


> Couple of pics taken today.


 Hairs coming back bro!!!

better shave it quick before someone realises your @GCMAX

:thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

List now in order thanks to sexy @Cypionate. However I need to retype for the mentions to show, which I can't be arsed to do at moment. :lol:


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

I think I do?

View attachment 164723


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Nara said:


> I think I do?
> 
> View attachment 164723


 And i thought i was a hairy cvnt :lol:


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

bornagod said:


> And i thought i was a hairy cvnt :lol:


 It's way more now haha.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Nara said:


> It's way more now haha.


 Half silverback half human


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Half silverback half human


 Just call me Harambe bro


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Maybe i do, only lift twice a week max and it's mostly aimed at surfing training.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm resurrecting this :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I do

it's just not very visible  x


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

anna1 said:


> I do
> 
> it's just not very visible  x
> 
> View attachment 177557


 YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't lift, I just come here for the stories.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

TALBOTL said:


> I don't lift, I just come here for the stories.


 Oh go on , post a pic x


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

anna1 said:


> Oh go on , post a pic x


 Stop it, you'll make me blush


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

anna1 said:


> I do
> 
> it's just not very visible  x
> 
> View attachment 177557


 Oh for a quiet afternoon, that bottom and a tin of Bird's custard....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

View attachment 172323


Should have tucked my tail in but hey, I'm a risk taker. Your welcome. Don't thank me....


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flubs said:


> View attachment 172323
> 
> 
> Should have tucked my tail in but hey, I'm a risk taker. Your welcome. Don't thank me....


 Nasty little fox .... :smoke:


----------



## Fattynomore (Nov 1, 2019)

Not the most impressive of physiques but happy considering where I was at end of May.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

anna1 said:


> Nasty little fox .... :smoke:


 What do you mean by that? I was taking the mick out of myself. I will remove it. Oh! you quoted so I can't.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flubs said:


> What do you mean by that? I was taking the mick out of myself. I will remove it. Oh! you quoted so I can't.


 I was joking Flubs ! Thought that was a sexy thong on the piggie Please don't remove it . I'll shut up next time lol x


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

anna1 said:


> I do
> 
> it's just not very visible  x
> 
> View attachment 177557


 @anna1 i really wish you would stop wearing my boxer shorts!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

MarkyMark said:


> @anna1 i really wish you would stop wearing my boxer shorts!


 Looked so cute on you I had to try them on :redface:


----------



## paxman85. (Oct 8, 2019)

I lift and I'm just about finally starting to look like I do



http://imgur.com/z33wAes


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

This was me at about 102 I think. I've been leaner but I don't like it, there's a pic somewhere in the post a recent pic thread with me at a pretty lean 90kg.


----------



## alphafit (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

I just niavely assume that peoples avi are really them (apart from the silly ones )


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

f**k it, put me down


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

where r u mate i recognise you i think


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

GMme said:


> I just niavely assume that peoples avi are really them (apart from the silly ones )


 Mine is


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

superpube said:


> Mine is


 ugly c**t


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I only lift Jaffa cakes. :thumbup1:


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

superpube said:


> Mine is


 yeah i knew that dw


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I only lift Jaffa cakes. :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 177597


 Pallet loads of them by the looks of it


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I only lift Jaffa cakes. :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 177597


 f**k me you take that pic with a nokia 3210 ?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GMme said:


> Pallet loads of them by the looks of it


 They're delivered on a truck. :thumbup1:


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

lies. you Yoke em around the supermarkets


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> f**k me you take that pic with a nokia 3210 ?


 Believe it or not there are no full length mirrors in the gym so I have to improvise which includes zooming into the pic otherwise the whole gym will be in the pic.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

GMme said:


> yeah i knew that dw


 Whats a dw


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GMme said:


> lies. you Yolk em around the supermarkets


 I do that before I buy them if I don't finish a couple of packs while walking around to make the purchase more value for money.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

rbduk said:


> ugly c**t


 Your mum doesn't think so


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

superpube said:


> Whats a dw


 Dont worry


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

GMme said:


> Dont worry


 No I want to know


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)




----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

superpube said:


> No I want to know


 -.-


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I only lift Jaffa cakes. :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 177597


 Ohhh just zoomed in on that :smoke:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> Ohhh just zoomed in on that :smoke:


 Bet it pixelated. :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

superpube said:


> No I want to know


 Yeah , me too


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Bet it pixelated. :lol:


 Yeah , doesn't look good lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

GMme said:


> Dont worry





superpube said:


> No I want to know





anna1 said:


> Yeah , me too


 Me three


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

He has answered "don't worry"

i.e. "dw about what they say about your man bun "


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

This could of ended up in a paradox ad infinitum. You just saved ukm from a premature death. Let's hope she lives a long and happy retirement.


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

dw = dont worry


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> He has answered "don't worry"
> 
> i.e. "dw about what they say about your man bun "


 Aw was getting excited for nothing


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

GMme said:


> dw = dont worry


 Dick Wad


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@IronJohnDoe

This is D W


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Can't believe I'm not on your shitty list.

Devastated.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Crackerman said:


> Can't believe I'm not on your shitty list.
> 
> Devastated.


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Apparently not.


----------



## Sheriff Morris (Aug 30, 2018)

I trained for a marathon this year and gave up weights completely for 4 months before the race which was the start of October. Hopefully get back some more size by the end of the year


----------

